
Nothing is cheaper than proof-of-work - bglusman
http://www.truthcoin.info/blog/pow-cheapest/#is-a-work-independent-protocol-possible
======
voidmain
This article makes a case that the creation of new coins (or blockchains) is
inherently 100% wasteful. This is to some extent talking past the actual
advocates of proof of stake systems, who claim that PoS can provide _security_
, not new coin distribution, at a lower total cost.

